# In Search Of (insert eerie music)



## JustPassingThrough (Jul 13, 2011)

Since I am the only one up at this hour it seems that I have free run of the place, so I am starting a thread of one of my favorite television shows. It freaked me the hell out while growing up. No, it wasn't the subject matter, it was the music. 

So, who else remembers Leonard Nimoy narrating this bad boy?


----------



## Starbeast (Jul 14, 2011)

*Eerie music - cued*





 



Awesome show, I tuned in every time it came on. It was the best show at the time that gave you the strange facts about the unexplained.


----------



## clovis-man (Jul 14, 2011)

Not sure if I'd call the music eerie. More like something from *T.J. Hooker* (to keep the Star Trek vibe going).


----------



## JustPassingThrough (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Eerie music - cued*

Now that's the stuff I'm talking about!  That music is some of the eeriest I've ever heard in me life. But it takes me back to weekends, just before the 6 o'clock news and plopped down in front of the telly. 

Thanks for the youtube links Starbeast.









Starbeast said:


> Awesome show, I tuned in every time it came on. It was the best show at the time that gave you the strange facts about the unexplained.


----------



## steve12553 (Jul 17, 2011)

I remember the rumor circulating in the mid 80s that the third Star Trek movie would be called "In Search of Spock?" I rarely watched Nimoy in anything whre he had his ears bobbed, though.


----------



## J Riff (Jul 17, 2011)

I remember the blizzard of 78 episode. Buffalo was buried and so was our town. I used to have a t-shirt proclaiming: 'I survived the blizzard of 78.'


----------



## JustPassingThrough (Jul 18, 2011)

I remember when they tried to bring it back and it just didn't work- it was a 70's show and worked in that era, like Super Rock Bands and Elton John.  I seem to recall once seeing an album that had all the theme music from the show at some used record store.


----------

